# AVC1-Video auf Philips LCD TV geht nicht!



## multimolti (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit gestern einen neuen 37" LCD Fernseher (Philips 37PFL5604H/12) und habe versucht, darauf einen Full-HD Film anzuschauen, der von einer externen Festplatte über USB kam, aber das ging nicht. 
Der Film (District 9) ist im MKV-Container und VLC meint, dass es den avc1-Codec hat. Laut offizieller Spezifikation (Link) kann der Fernseher folgendes:


> Playback Formats: MP3, LPCM, JPEG Still pictures, MPEG1, MPEG2, H.264/MPEG-4 AVC


Da steht jetzt zwar nur AVC, aber ich denke, dass AVC1 und AVC das gleiche sind. Ich habe auch mal die Dateierweiterung zu AVI umbenannt, dann hat der Fernseher die Datei wenigstens angezeigt, aber gemeint "unable to play".

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich den Film da zum Laufen bringen kann? Wir haben den TV extra so ausgesucht, dass er Filme von Festplatte abspielen kann, aber was bringt mir der Fernseher, wenn die Hälfte einfach nicht läuft?
Oder, wenn es wirklich einfach nicht geht, könnt ihr mir ein Format vorschlagen, in das ich meine MKV-Filme konvertieren kann, dass der Fernseher dann auch abspielen kann, ohne dass die Datei zu groß wird (bisher sind die MKVs ca. 10GB, wenn ich jetzt DivX oder MPEG4 draus mache sollten es trotzdem nicht mehr als 20GB werden)?

Noch eine Idee, die mir grade kommt: Kann es sein, dass die Hardware des TVs es gar nicht schafft, Full-HD-Filme zu dekodieren? Normale Rechner mit Dual-Core und einer etwas älteren Graka (z.B. nVidia 7000 Serie oder Ati 1000 Serie) können ja HD auch nicht abspielen, daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Fernseher das gar nicht schafft, wenn die Daten nicht fertig durch das HDMI-Kabel ankommen!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2010)

1. Ja, es kann am MKV-Container liegen (http://www.moviecodec.com/conversion/how-to-convert-mkv-file-to-avi-file-13049/)
2. Ja, es kann auch an der Hardware liegen. (Habe auf Anhieb nix zu lesen gefunden) Handbuch?

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (9. Januar 2010)

Danke! Ein Handbuch war nicht dabei, nur so drei Seiten, auf denen Stand, welcher Stecker worein gehört. Die ausführlichste Info über den TV ist die PDF-Datei, die ich oben gepostet habe.


----------

